# ASUS EEE 1005PE webcam not in lsusb [partly SOLVED]

## Phluffy

I have an Asus netbook, EEE 1005PE and the built-in webcam isn't listed in lsusb or elsewhere, near as I can tell. At this point I've tried installing every driver I could find to no avail. Outputs:

```
phluffylaptop ~ # lsusb

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5111 IMC Networks 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

```
phluffylaptop ~ # lspci

00:00.0 Host bridge: Intel Corporation Pineview DMI Bridge

00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:02.1 Display controller: Intel Corporation Pineview Integrated Graphics Controller

00:1b.0 Audio device: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) High Definition Audio Controller (rev 02)

00:1c.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 1 (rev 02)

00:1c.1 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 2 (rev 02)

00:1c.3 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) PCI Express Port 4 (rev 02)

00:1d.0 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #1 (rev 02)

00:1d.1 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #2 (rev 02)

00:1d.2 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #3 (rev 02)

00:1d.3 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB UHCI Controller #4 (rev 02)

00:1d.7 USB Controller: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) USB2 EHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1e.0 PCI bridge: Intel Corporation 82801 Mobile PCI Bridge (rev e2)

00:1f.0 ISA bridge: Intel Corporation Tigerpoint LPC Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.2 SATA controller: Intel Corporation 82801GR/GH (ICH7 Family) SATA AHCI Controller (rev 02)

00:1f.3 SMBus: Intel Corporation 82801G (ICH7 Family) SMBus Controller (rev 02)

01:00.0 Ethernet controller: Attansic Technology Corp. Atheros AR8132 / L1c Gigabit Ethernet Adapter (rev c0)

02:00.0 Network controller: Atheros Communications Inc. AR9285 Wireless Network Adapter (PCI-Express) (rev 01)
```

I do see to see something during boot, before the kernel about "USB 2.0 VGA Webcam..." but I can't read it all before it's off the screen. dmesg says this:

```
[    1.915386] usbcore: registered new interface driver stkwebcam

```

It's probably relevant, but I'm not sure how.

Thank you in advanced. If there's anything I can provide to help, please let me know.

----------

## Ant P.

Try:

```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera
```

----------

## Phluffy

Oddest thing, I don't have that directory and I can't create it...

```

phluffylaptop platform # pwd

/sys/devices/platform

phluffylaptop platform # ls -lah

total 0

drwxr-xr-x 6 root root    0 Mar 12 09:55 .

drwxr-xr-x 8 root root    0 Mar 12 09:55 ..

drwxr-xr-x 5 root root    0 Mar 12 09:55 i8042

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 Mar 12 09:55 pcspkr

drwxr-xr-x 2 root root    0 Mar 12 17:02 power

drwxr-xr-x 3 root root    0 Mar 12 09:55 regulatory.0

-rw-r--r-- 1 root root 4.0K Mar 12 09:55 uevent
```

```
phluffylaptop platform # mkdir -p eeepc

mkdir: cannot create directory `eeepc': No such file or directory
```

Any ideas?

----------

## Xytovl

Do you have the eeepc-laptop module ?

You can find it in Device drivers -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers

On an eeePC 901 this creates the file that enables you to switch the webcam on/off. By defaut the modules enables the webcam when you load it.

----------

## Phluffy

Under Device Drivers > X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers I do not have an eeepc option. I do have the Asus Laptop option, which I selected and compiled in, but it doesn't seem to have helped. A search finds:

```
Symbol: EEEPC_LAPTOP [=n]

Prompt: Eee PC Hotkey Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:327

Depends on: X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT && EXPERIMENTAL && (RFKILL || RFKILL=n) && HOTPLUG_PCI

Location:

   -> Device Drivers

      -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y])

Selects: BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE && HWMON
```

So it should be under X86, but I don't see it and I'm guessing it's because one of those "Depends on" but I'm not sure which one.

----------

## NeddySeagoon

Phluffy,

Look at them all. They can be found with the search option.

You cannot turn off X86, at least, not without trying really hard.

----------

## Phluffy

Sorry for the long delay in response...

The reason I couldn't turn on the Eee PC Hotkey Driver was due to HOTPLUG_PCI. I've enabled both of these but this doesn't seem to have had any effect to my problem (or otherwise, really):

```
Symbol: HOTPLUG_PCI [=y]

Prompt: Support for PCI Hotplug

Defined at drivers/pci/hotplug/Kconfig:5

Depends on: PCI && HOTPLUG && SYSFS

Location:

   -> Bus options (PCI etc.)
```

```
Symbol: EEEPC_LAPTOP [=y]

Prompt: Eee PC Hotkey Driver (EXPERIMENTAL)

Defined at drivers/platform/x86/Kconfig:327

Depends on: X86 && X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES && ACPI && INPUT && EXPERIMENTAL && (RFKILL || RFKILL=n) && HOTPLUG_PCI

Location:

   -> Device Drivers

      -> X86 Platform Specific Device Drivers (X86_PLATFORM_DEVICES [=y])

Selects: BACKLIGHT_CLASS_DEVICE && HWMON
```

lsub and lspci have the same output and I don't see anything that shows the kernel 'sees' the web cam.

----------

## Xytovl

When the module is loaded, do you have a /sys/devices/platform/eeepc folder ? There should be a "camera" file in it, containing 0 if it is disabled and 1 if enabled. You can simply switch it on as root with an

```
echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera
```

----------

## Phluffy

I'm sorry, I forgot why we were enabling that kernel option in the first place...

It doesn't seem to have helped though:

```
phluffylaptop ~ # nano /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera   

/sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera: No such device

phluffylaptop ~ # echo 1 > /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera 

phluffylaptop ~ # lsusb

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5111 IMC Networks 

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

phluffylaptop ~ # cat /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera 

cat: /sys/devices/platform/eeepc/camera: No such device
```

I see the file we're interested in, but when I try to view it via nano it appears to be blank, I'll add a '1' then save and exit and that's when it tells me the 'no such device' line. I tried to apply the '1' by redirecting the output of 'echo 1' to the file; it goes through without an issue but the '1' doesn't stay in the file and isn't viewable through cat. It doesn't seem to be 'acting' like a standard file?

----------

## Xytovl

I have just finished installing Ubuntu on my parent's 1005PE (mine is a 901, best netbook ever  :Smile:  ).

I can say that on a 2.6.31 kernel the eeepc-laptop module does not totally work, changing camera state does nothing, on the other hand I have :

```
$ lsusb

Bus 003 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 002 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 001 Device 002: ID 13d3:5111 IMC Networks

Bus 001 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0002 Linux Foundation 2.0 root hub

Bus 005 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub

Bus 004 Device 001: ID 1d6b:0001 Linux Foundation 1.1 root hub
```

and the webcam works in cheese.

Do you have the uvcvideo and videodev modules ?

----------

## Phluffy

How would I know if I have these loaded. Most everything in my kernel is built-in and not modular. I searched the kernel for a bit and didn't find these two items. Hearing that, despite your camera doesn't seem to be listed anywhere, your camera was working. I didn't want to install all of the gnome dependencies to test with cheese but I emerged hasciicam for testing and I'm getting the following when trying to run it:

```
phluffylaptop ~ # hasciicam 

HasciiCam 1.0 - (h)ascii 4 the masses! - http://ascii.dyne.org

(c)2000-2006 Denis Roio < jaromil @ dyne.org >

watch out for the (h)ASCII ROOTS

Device detected is /dev/video0

USB2.0 UVC VGA WebCam

1 channels detected

max size w[1280] h[960] - min size w[48] h[32]

Video capabilities:

VID_TYPE_CAPTURE          can capture to memory

!! error in ioctl VIDIOCGMBUF: : Invalid argument
```

I found luvcview and linux-uvc in portage, which I thought may be required or useful in testing, but they're both masked by x86_64. I've tried unmasking them and they both fail to compile.

----------

## Phluffy

I think I've resolved this to the point it's possible.

I don't know why hasciicam doesn't work, but I don't mind, I was only using it for testing. I've proven that my webcam now works under certain, plain conditions. For instance, I can run:

```
ffmpeg -f video4linux2 -s 320x240 -i /dev/video0 out.mpg
```

 and get a video of myself which VLC can then play. I went to try it on a web app and the Adobe Flash settings window pops up and steals focus but doesn't allow me to submit any changes; this is both in Opera and Firefox, any ideas with this? If anyone is having the same issue and doesn't have an answer, you can go to http://www.macromedia.com/support/documentation/en/flashplayer/help/settings_manager.html to change settings on your system. If you guys have any further input, it would be appreciated.

----------

